# Any views on C&CC vs CC?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We have just joined the Camping & Caravanning Club after having been members of the Caravanning Club for a few years. We always found the CC to be very helpful and knowledgeable about getting a big rig on to their sites, but the C&C C seem to be a bit clueless about what an RV is even.

Anybody else have any experience of these two?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi DaMann

I think it varies from site to site. In the last week we have visited three C&CC sites, Two of them had RV's in place, the other does not even have a MH service point. For interest the two with Rv's were St Neots and Sandringham the third was Kessingland which was a bit tight for space. We only got a pitch because we agreed not to erect an awning on our 20ft MH.

Of the other sites we have visited this year (our first) Beadnell Bay would probably be OK if you can cope with uneven and sloping ground and get your booking in early. Keswick probably has space, but you might struggle to get on to the MH service point.

We have limited information I know, buy I hope it helps.

Tco


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Been members of CC for 15+ years and the CCConly a few months.

Main differece we found was flexibility.

CC are very regimented and we had real issues about parking in a different was has we had a left hooker. It took an hour to explain that if we parked the standard way our awning woudl be on the next doors area.

The CCC sites simply told us to park within our designated area, any which was we wanted. Side, front or rear on to maximise the view.

They both have their benifits and faults and of course its down to the site wardens, some of whom we have found stuffy and aloof, others right down to earth and who are interested in you. 

Good luck


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Interesting points of view, thanks. I also get the feeling that CC are much more organised and forward thinking than CCC. We asked CCC if they had Lat & Long for their sites in a downloadable form. The stunned look suggested I'd just asked them to upload the results from the Large Hadron Collider!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

DaMann-have a look at 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50711-c.html+cc
and
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-40970-c.html+cc
for more views


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC and CC*

Hi

I have only one experience of the Caravan Club. I made a telephone booking direct with the site and stated my van was a 30 footer. The staff advised this was not a problem.

When I arrived on site, you've guesed it, there were no pitches long enough to take the motorhome comfortably. There was a sign on the office door, words to the effect of "office closed, please pitch up and return to the office after xx.xx pm".

Fortunately, a caravanner was packing up and vacating a large pitch.

When the office opened, I played blue murder, and the staff reply was along the lines of "we give all our customers the choice of pitch" etc etc and "you should have booked direct with the site".

I have not bothered with the CC since.

Most Camping and Caravanning Club sites have pitches "less than 26 feet" and others have pitches "greater than 26 feet". It is however always worth telephoning the site direct, as the staff at the site will know it backwards. You do pay a deposi of £25 per booking, or 25% of the booking total, which ever is greater.

Russell


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*C&CC vs CC*

Hi,

In my experiences with the C&CC, there was no pitch choice - and no supervision of kids who want to play cricket / football close to my van (not their own) even though there are signs displayed saying "No Ball Games" except in designated areas. Wardens not interested.
Both of the sites we visited were really just fields and facilities not brilliant.

We prefer the CC sites as at least there is pitch choice, better facilities generally and less kids playing ball games where they should not due to vigilant wardens.

Happy Travels


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We have been a member of both clubs since returned to motorhoming a couple of years ago.

The general consensus on here (MHF) was that the CC are a bit more 'snooty' and strict, whilst the C & CC were more friendly generally.

For the first year we ended up using only C & CC sites because we were happy with them, and they were available where we needed them.

This year however, for location reasons, we have used a couple of CC sites and found them to be just as friendly and very helpful.

So personally, no doubt the odd site warden aside, we find they are both as good as each other. However, as a 'Golden Oldie' the C & CC age concession is very useful and welcome, particularly in low season.
HTH
Paul


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We're members of both. I prefer C&CC, but we get our money's worth out of both.

Would agree that CC are more formal, C&CC living up to their "friendly" branding.

CC give you free choice of pitch, but that can be a good and bad thing. It means you can avoid the kids' playgrounds, but set against that having a choice means tension can develop between me & the missus as we tour a site for the 3rd time trying to make our minds up. Also, because there's free choice I don't feel comfortable booking many CC sites at this time of year when we know we're going to be late arriving...they seem to have no concept of keeping hardstanding for motorhomes, meaning you can turn up and find the tuggers have snaffled them all, leaving you with a (muddy) grass pitch. As I say, I won't risk a CC site that has a lot of grass pitches at this time of year as you never know what you'll be lumbered with.

Contrast with C&CC, you can reserve grass or hardstanding as you wish. Some locations choose your pitch for you (e.g. Ravenglass), although I'm sure if you rang up they could hold a particular pitch for you. Others (e.g. Delamere) allocate on arrival, so ask you if you've any preferences before they assign one.

Other gripes about CC...and they are just gripes because we're still members...

- the booking system is plain daft. They don't ask for a deposit, which means all the sites get booked up the weekend they're released, as there's no penalty for booking speculatively then cancelling. Try booking Rowntree Park and see how many months (years) in the distance you have to go to get a weekend stopover. I recall checking back in June, and the next weekend night availability was a single night in January next year. Yes, it's popular, but I struggle to believe that all of those bookings will actually be taken up.

- I'm not keen on the system of having keys for toilet blocks which you only get once you trail back to reception to tell them which pitch you've chosen. You arrive on site, busting for a P (well at least I am after 3 laps...) but not having primed the onboard loo, and find you can't get in the ....ing toilets without trailing to reception & queueing behind others who are checking in.

Set against that, my gripe about the C&CC is that their website doesn't have a late availability page, telling you where there's vacancies for the next 2 to 3 weekends...this is helpful on the CC website.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Been a member of both for 15+ years. I rarely use the C+CC as in my opinion they are not geared up for MHs. Yes they like your business but are fairly amaturish in thier approach to MHs. On my last visit to Veryan in cornwall we considered leaving CCC as this site was useless. There was a 1/4 walk to the loo. There was a MH service pitch which involved turning the van round in a cul de sac !!!. There were no elson points around the site and the only litter bins were right at the entrance etailing a 10 min walk. We has the usual games of football and cricket by kids of people in tents costing most £250 playing next to caravans and MHs costing thousands. Noise till the early hours.

The CC rarely if ever gives this trouble. They have dedicated MH service points with good access and there are plenty of service point for water chemical and waste all over the site. You can usually choose your own pitch.

No contest as far as i am concerned

Phill


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

CC for me too, I have found some lovely c&cc sites, with friendly wardens etc, they just seem a little bit run down in my opinion. Horses for courses though! Also, the cc sites seem a lot less cramped too.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,
i`m glad this topic came up, i too have been toying with the question of "Which club to join"? After reading all the coments (including the ones from the previous posts) the C&CC seems to be the more relaxed & helpful club, that clinched the deal for me.

Lets face it we all go touring to get away from the stresses of life, why bother if all your going to get is the stiff shirt mob.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Been a member of both clubs for many years, had the RV for two years.
Not really had any problems you do need to phone ahead and explain what size vehicle you are. Most sites seem only too pleased to help you to pitch on a suitably sized pitch, however c&cc generally have few hard standings and they dont like it when you sink into the grass!!
Cc tend to have better facilties with good sized hard standings
We have always managed to book at any site we have chosen, cc have a list on their website of sites, with the max size stated for each. 8) 8O 

dangerous


----------

